# 3.0l block ?



## 4x4trucker (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi folks i'm new to this so just bear with me. I have a 1987 Nissan D21 hardbody 4x4 with an 3.0l V6. I need an block and i would like to know if an block from an 95-99 maxima 3.0l V6 would be the same block? Or what block's could i use, any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The VG30I that's in your D21 is not the same engine as the VQ30DE that was used in the 1995- 1999 Maxima's. Here are some possible problems that you may run into:
- Transmission may not match up with block.
- Oil pan sump in wrong location.
- Exhaust pipe hook-up customizing issues.
- ECU/engine electrical harness differences.
- Motor mount location differences.

You might check out the VG30E that was used in the 1990–1995 D21 Hardbody Trucks.


----------



## 4x4trucker (Jan 14, 2017)

Thanks rogoman don't know that much about these imports. where I'm at is hard to find this motor for the truck tons for the maxima


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

That was my question: Where are you located?

I'll have a VG30E block available soon.

From my knowledge, the difference between the VG30i and VG30E is in the intake and electronics. The block and the heads are the same.

I was going to try selling my VG30 for around $300, just to recover some of the costs of the other things I'm doing.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I know the later VG engines had a different snout size at the front of the crank (requiring a different crank pulley), but I'm pretty sure all of the VG30 blocks were the same from 86.5-95 on the Hardbody trucks and WD21 Pathfinders. Even the VG engines used in the 84-89 300ZX might be similar, albeit the turbo engine have lower compression pistons. A lot of people find themselves doing the VG33E swap into the D21/WD21 Hardbody/Pathfinder as they offer more torque and horsepower, as well as they are easier to find and less expensive than the 3.0L variant.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Yup. VG33E with a mild cam upgrade. That's what I'm working on now.


----------

